# [H] Mit wenig Zeit erfolgreich raiden - Projektvorstellung



## Sanalia (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe WoW-Zocker!

Zum kommenden AddOn möchten wir von *exit here* mit einem neuen Raid- und Gildenprojekt durchstarten und sind daher auf der Suche nach potentiellen Mitspielern. Ziel soll es sein, den neuen Content in WoD gemeinsam zu bestreiten und mit 2-3 Raidtagen das Maximum aus diesem herauszuholen.

*Wer seid ihr denn überhaupt?*

Wir sind aktuell eine kleine Gruppe von 4-6 Mann, die ihre Hardcore-Raidzeit inzwischen hinter sich hat und das Raiden nun mit weniger Zeitaufwand angehen möchte. Unsere Raiderfahrungen reichen angefangen vom Classic-Content, über den Lichking bis hin zu den "heutigen" HC-Encountern im Progress. Dabei konnten viele von uns den einen oder anderen Erfolg verbuchen (Realm-Firsts, Top 100 World Platzierungen etc.) und dementsprechend möchten wir auch mit weniger Raidtagen erfolgreich raiden können.

*Wie sieht denn euer Konzept und die geplante Raidstruktur aus?*

Wirklich fest ist die Planung bei uns noch nicht. Das liegt natürlich daran, dass wir noch nicht wissen, auf wie viel Interesse das neue Projekt stoßen wird. Minimalziel ist in 2 Raidtagen mit 10 Mann den Normal- und Heroic-Content zu bestreiten und in absehbarer Zeit zu clearen. Optimal wäre natürlich, wenn sich sogar 20 Mann finden, um dann auch in der Mythic-Schwierigkeitsstufe progressen zu können. Mehr als 3 Raidtage sollen es dabei aber nicht werden (einige von uns brauchen ihre 6 Raidtage im Progress nicht unbedingt wieder ).

Fest stehen aber schon der Server (Thrall) und die Fraktion (Horde).

*Was für Spieler sucht ihr denn noch?*

Prinzipiell ist bei uns aktuell jede Klasse und jeder Spieler willkommen und auch Rerollen stellt natürlich kein Problem dar. Da viele von uns in ihrer Vorbereitung auf WoD sowieso twinken, findet Ihr sicherlich den einen oder anderen Level-Kollegen. 

Eine gewisse Raiderfahrung solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall mitbringen. Wir sind hier alles engagierte und fähige Raider und erwarten dies auch von unseren Mitspielern. Richtige Encountervorbereitung über Guides und Co. sollte ebenso eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, wie die Fähigkeit jederzeit das Maximum aus seiner jeweiligen Klasse herauszuholen.

Ganz wichtig ist natürlich auch Eure Zuverlässigkeit. Es ist absolut kein Problem, wenn Ihr mal den einen oder anderen Tag keine Zeit habt, solange Ihr rechtzeitig Bescheid gebt und pünktlich und gut vorbereitet zu den Raids erscheint.

Alter? Ist uns völlig egal, wenn Ihr wie wir eine gesunde Portion Menschenverstand und eine gewisse soziale Kompetenz mitbringt.

Wenn Ihr Euch nicht nur als Spieler in das Projekt einbringen wollt, sondern noch aktiver an der Gestaltung der Gilde mitwirken möchtet, könnt Ihr Euch übrigens auch zusätzlich als Offizier- oder Raidlead bewerben, potentielle Unterstützung auf organisatorischer Ebene ist nämlich auch noch gesucht .

*Was bietet Ihr uns denn?*

Alles was Ihr von einer guten Raidgilde erwarten könnt. Eine erfahrene, fähige und engagierte Gildenleitung, Spaß und Erfolg in der Gemeinschaft und natürlich dieses ganze Standardzeugs wie Homepage, Forum, TS-Server, 25er-Gilde etc. pp. .

Und ganz wichtig: Die Möglichkeit mit gleichgesinnten und spielstarken Spielern den kommenden Content erfolgreich und mit verhältnismäßig wenig Zeitaufwand zu clearen!

*Klingt gut, wir hätten Interesse!*

Das freut uns zu hören. Am besten kontaktiert Ihr uns per Battle-Tag unter *Brot#2140* oder *iKon#2211*. Alternativ könnt ihr auch unser Forum unter *exit-here.de* besuchen und eine PM an *Sanalia* schreiben oder ein Topic im Bewerbungsforum aufmachen (nach kurzer Registrierung).

Dann besprechen wir unsere und Eure Vorstellungen nochmal gemeinsam bei einem TS-Gespräch, um dann hoffentlich zusammen den kommenden Content zu rocken! 

Wir freuen uns auf reges Interesse.

Sanalia - exit here Gildenleitung


----------

